# Dove walking backwards



## Amishrosie (Feb 24, 2016)

My 8 year old dove got her nails trimmed is is now walking backwards. Never did this before.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Can you post a video link (may be by uploading it on YouTube) to visualize what you say. Can't get exactly how she moves backwards. Is her neck somewhat twisted to let her see backwards?


----------

